

Ask HN: How to monetize a young demographic - frankydp

I have a web property that has the following monthly stats:<p>Unique Visitors: 30k
Pageviews: 110k
Avg Duration: 1:34
Mailing list: 4k<p>My niche is Marine Corps promotion information and the like.  I generate barely enough income from advertising to cover my aws bill, which is tiny.  I do know alot about my users though.  Primary demographic is male 19-25.  They access my site 50% from their mobiles and 40% from government computers on bases.  The access from government computers will severely limit ads from any provider due to the militaries IE7 settings and network blocks&#x2F;filters.<p>I have tried targeted affiliates, adult, and many other advertising vehicles, to no avail.<p>What am I doing wrong?<p>Does the demographic have exceedingly good ad blindness?<p>Any recommendations would be appreciated.<p>www.killfoot.com
======
thenomad
Have you tried gaming? Particularly for military types, but in general for
that age and demo, that's what I'd try.

------
frankydp
[http://www.killfoot.com](http://www.killfoot.com)

clickable

